# New To Door Dash



## Jboogie (Mar 23, 2018)

New to Door Dash and got accepted but haven't received my activation kit with my red card and hot bag yet,but I keep getting texts that say I can start and my kit will be sent after my 1st dash. My question is this how they usually do it because I don't have my hot bag or red card yet?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

yes it is


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes they just won't send you offers that need the red card until you receive it and activate it.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

It was the same for grubhub. I got my card a week ago and still haven't activated it yet. I don't plan on activated it unless they force me to cause I don't want those deliveries anyways.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Back it up Uber said:


> It was the same for grubhub. I got my card a week ago and still haven't activated it yet. I don't plan on activated it unless they force me to cause I don't want those deliveries anyways.


Some of them pay well so I would activate it if I was you. Like anything, pick and chose wisely.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jboogie said:


> New to Door Dash and got accepted but haven't received my activation kit with my red card and hot bag yet,but I keep getting texts that say I can start and my kit will be sent after my 1st dash. My question is this how they usually do it because I don't have my hot bag or red card yet?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free. I thought I paid $15 for it. They would send red card along with it or you can purchase red card by $5. You only need to input red card number in your app. It might be the activation you mentioned.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free. I thought I paid $15 for it. They would send red card along with it or you can purchase red card by $5. You only need to input red card number in your app. It might be the activation you mentioned.


Thanks!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Raging Dumpster Fire (Sep 10, 2020)

What is a red card?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

So a Dasher must -- or should -- buy a hot bag, either from their online store or elsewhere? But not mandatory? Either way, I will buy one before I start, as I can't imagine not having one it two.

Then, shouldn't a driver get an official pizza bag or two....or three? And aren't those expensive? I can't envision a pizza place appreciating drivers without a pizza bag or several for large orders. They'd likely give a driver a bad rating or even deny him the order?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> So a Dasher must -- or should -- buy a hot bag, either from their online store or elsewhere? But not mandatory? Either way, I will buy one before I start, as I can't imagine not having one it two.
> 
> Then, shouldn't a driver get an official pizza bag or two....or three? And aren't those expensive? I can't envision a pizza place appreciating drivers without a pizza bag or several for large orders. They'd likely give a driver a bad rating or even deny him the order?


You want a bag that:

Breathable so you keep food hot without becoming wet and soggy
No zippers because all zippers eventually break
Right sized as easy to use
I have recommended these 2 that are inexpensive and highly effective. I have recommended them to Several on the forum who have bought them and been very happy with them.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html
For pizza:









ServIt Insulated Pizza Delivery Bag, Black Soft-Sided Heavy-Duty Nylon, 24" x 24" x 5" - Holds Up To (3) 20" or (2) 22" Pizza Boxes or (1) 24" Pizza Box


Give your staff the dependable delivery bag they deserve with this ServIt insulated pizza delivery bag, black soft-sided heavy-duty nylon, 24" x 24" x 5" - holds up to (2) 20" or 22" pizza boxes or (1) 24" pizza box! This premium pizza delivery bag is designed with all the upgrades your pizza...




www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free. I thought I paid $15 for it. They would send red card along with it or you can purchase red card by $5. You only need to input red card number in your app. It might be the activation you mentioned.


They sent me a free bag with my red card.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free. I thought I paid $15 for it. They would send red card along with it or you can purchase red card by $5. You only need to input red card number in your app. It might be the activation you mentioned.


That's new mine was free, both were


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Planet Express Driver said:


> That's new mine was free, both were





MontcoUberDriver said:


> They sent me a free bag with my red card.


Please answer OP's question. He said the Bag and red card will be sent after he made his first delivery. That shouldn't be correct. Please explain your experiences.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Please answer OP's question. He said the Bag and red card will be sent after he made his first delivery. That shouldn't be correct. Please explain your experiences.


I didn't do any deliveries prior to receiving my card and bag but nothing was stopping me from going online. No reason you couldn't go online. Just avoid the red card orders.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Please answer OP's question. He said the Bag and red card will be sent after he made his first delivery. That shouldn't be correct. Please explain your experiences.


I got mine last year so I guess there could be new policies. I got them before I started deliveries. The app even asks if you have your card before you dash each time


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Planet Express Driver said:


> I got mine last year so I guess there could be new policies. I got them before I started deliveries. The app even asks if you have your card before you dash each time


Yes.. Can't even go on line without a red card.. @Jboogie .. Please don't do without red card. If you cancel the request after accept, it will hurt your acceptance rate and cancellation rate.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes.. Can't even go on line without a red card.. @Jboogie .. Please don't do without red card. If you cancel the request after accept, it will hurt your acceptance rate and cancellation rate.


Ok and thanks for the info.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free.


Wrong. Those bags ARE free. I've got several from both DD and PM. You could probably have guys on UP give you one free of charge if you handled the shipping cost. Was mailed the bags from the companies though.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for all the responses. Appreciate it. Been doing Lyft and Uber for the last 2 years but new to this Door Dash.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jboogie said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the responses. Appreciate it. Been doing Lyft and Uber for the last 2 years but new to this Door Dash.


Are you doing UberEats?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes.. Can't even go on line without a red card.. @Jboogie .. Please don't do without red card. If you cancel the request after accept, it will hurt your acceptance rate and cancellation rate.


Hmmmm....I can go online and get pings without a red card. Haven't accepted any orders yet but just like checking how busy DD is, so will go online occasionally.

Maybe it's different in certain cities.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Hmmmm....I can go online and get pings without a red card. Haven't accepted any orders yet but just like checking how busy DD is, so will go online occasionally.
> 
> Maybe it's different in certain cities.


Yes, You can manage to go on line without a red card. But you have to declare that you had a red card. Then when an order with red card coming in, you will need to cancel the order and it will effect your cancellation rate which is not good if you want your account still in active.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Jboogie said:


> New to Door Dash and got accepted but haven't received my activation kit with my red card and hot bag yet,but I keep getting texts that say I can start and my kit will be sent after my 1st dash. My question is this how they usually do it because I don't have my hot bag or red card yet?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Door Dash is almost dead gig its better drive uber and lyft .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free. I thought I paid $15 for it. They would send red card along with it or you can purchase red card by $5. You only need to input red card number in your app. It might be the activation you mentioned.


No you don't.... once you do your first delivery, they send it to you , no charge


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes, You can manage to go on line without a red card. But you have to declare that you had a red card. Then when an order with red card coming in, you will need to cancel the order and it will effect your cancellation rate which is not good if you want your account still in active.


When I get pinged for a red card order it's clearly stated on the screen.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

DD driver here. Word of advice. Do not do any red card orders!!! They are a complete waste of time. You have to stand in line to place the order and wait like normal folk.


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

New to DD also...I receive lot of walmart orders and decline because don't know if will be a good tip..why they not include the tip at front as other orders?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

charly21 said:


> New to DD also...I receive lot of walmart orders and decline because don't know if will be a good tip..why they not include the tip at front as other orders?


My guess would be because the order is coming from Walmart's website. That or Walmart customers don't tip.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Are you doing UberEats?


No not on UberEats.


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

DD don't ask you for a profile photo like UE? no big deal if my bro help me with some deliveries? haha


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jboogie said:


> No not on UberEats.


Then Opt in in UberEats. In UberEats app, hit account, then hit Work Hub. Then hit deliver food with UberEats. Then Hit turn On deliveries.


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

Damn I thought DD customers were better than UE lol


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> You need to purchase their hot bag. It is not free. I thought I paid $15 for it. They would send red card along with it or you can purchase red card by $5. You only need to input red card number in your app. It might be the activation you mentioned.


This must depend on market areas because when I signed up and did my 1st delivery, they sent me my red card and a bag free.


----------

